# 1939 Schwinn Canti Autocycle parted out on EBay??



## jkent (Oct 7, 2016)

Did this 1939 Schwinn Canti Autocycle really get piece out?
PREWAR SCHWINN HENDERSON 1939/40 CIRCA AUTOCYCLE 26" BALLOON TIRE BIKE



PREWAR SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE 26" BALLOON TIRE BICYCLE ALUMINUM TANK


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes. It appears so. The rack and a few other items have already sold.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2016)

Looks like this awesome C model got the axe too

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/162145485966


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2016)

Were they both put-togethers?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Were they both put-togethers?




I believe they were. Both were a little dubious--the canti had a repo aluminum tank as well as other issues so no great loss here in my book. The bikes were priced way over the money as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 8, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-VINT...914531?hash=item2373dffd23:g:p9wAAOSw-CpX9Seg

You can still buy the Torrington pedals with the Persons blocks off the canti


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 8, 2016)

jkent said:


> Did this 1939 Schwinn Canti Autocycle really get piece out?
> PREWAR SCHWINN HENDERSON 1939/40 CIRCA AUTOCYCLE 26" BALLOON TIRE BIKE
> 
> 
> ...



The fenders were post war anyways.... and not og paint....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 8, 2016)

I didn't see the c mod parts?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 10, 2016)

What a shame...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 10, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> What a shame...



It wasn't original.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 12, 2016)

Weird.  I made that aluminum tank about 5 years ago.  I charged $500.  Is that REALLY bad inflation?


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 12, 2016)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/162236060896

Frame and fork now


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 12, 2016)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Weird.  I made that aluminum tank about 5 years ago.  I charged $500.  Is that REALLY bad inflation?




Offer and demand...


----------

